# Moderator abuse - any remedies?



## Bugeye (Sep 22, 2020)

A moderator has chosen to be abusive and place me in permanent turtle mode without any explanation. This mod routinely bans me from posting in threads in the Politics section for no apparent reason, other than my political opinion differs from his. I would like to put an end to this as I have been a member in good standing since 2014 and have violated no terms of service. I treat others better than I am treated in the Politics section. Short of legal action, do I have any remedy here at RIU to make this stop?


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2020)

You’re threatening legal action for ?

this is a privately owned forum we can do whatever we want to your account
we own it as per your agreed terms of service

why not just leave politics alone ?
I haven’t stepped foot into it in like 5 years best decision I ever made


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2020)

All content you submit, upload, or otherwise make available to the Service ("Content") may be reviewed by staff members.

*We may remove or modify any Content submitted at any time, with or without cause, with or without notice.* 


This isdirectly from the terms of service.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> You’re threatening legal action for ?
> 
> this is a privately owned forum we can do whatever we want to your account
> we own it as per your agreed terms of service
> ...


I didn't threaten anything, just seeking options to stop this silliness. Why even have a Politics section if only one political view is tolerated? I take it I have no remedies here.


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> I didn't threaten anything, just seeking options to stop this silliness. Why even have a Politics section if only one political view is tolerated? I take it I have no remedies here.


I mean everytime someone has this complaint they either left wing or right wing, it doesnt matter to them it feels like the other side is only tolerated because they got slapped with a dont do this message.
It doesnt matter what side youre on because each side ends up with the same dont do this message. 


there isnt just one political view allowed, theres only one you disagree with and that stands out to you.Politics is filled with just as many right wings and there are left wings. 
But because its emotionally trigging topic you only see the posts that youre disagreeing with so you feel like its outweighed 

I guess a good remedy is not threatening legal action, not claiming moderator abuse and just leaving politics alone for a bit.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> All content you submit, upload, or otherwise make available to the Service ("Content") may be reviewed by staff members.
> 
> *We may remove or modify any Content submitted at any time, with or without cause, with or without notice.*
> 
> ...


Thank you. Good to know what you really think of your members.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Thank you. Good to know what you really think of your members.


Hahaha bro, I’ve been a member since 2010. I’ve never been turtled. Don’t be a fucking gomer and you won’t be disciplined.


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Thank you. Good to know what you really think of your members.


Hey we think really highly of members,most really love their home here, statistics show that, the average user never has a problem with post deletions, warnings or discourgements or bannings.

Its really usually just the people who arent following the rules, andwe have to be strict about that and follow up with a termsof service that covers our butts. 

Most people dont even know who the admin staff are because they use the forum without any hassles. 

I guess its really what you give that you get back?


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Hahaha bro, I’ve been a member since 2010. I’ve never been turtled. Don’t be a fucking gomer and you won’t be disciplined.


jinx.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> jinx.


1 person can mess it up for everyone lol


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> I mean everytime someone has this complaint they either left wing or right wing, it doesnt matter to them it feels like the other side is only tolerated because they got slapped with a dont do this message.
> It doesnt matter what side youre on because each side ends up with the same dont do this message.
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, no. When you have a politics forum, free speech is expected, within limits for sure. Now I understand that I am to take my abuse and like it because mods can be as petty as they want for absolutely no reason.


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Uh, no. When you have a politics forum, free speech is expected, within limits for sure. Now I understand that I am to take my abuse and like it because mods can be as petty as they want for absolutely no reason.


just keep digging the grave i guess mate.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Uh, no. When you have a politics forum, free speech is expected, within limits for sure. Now I understand that I am to take my abuse and like it because mods can be as petty as they want for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 22, 2020)

LOL, so the politics section did not seem to be about politics when I made the mistake of stumbling into it. It seems to be overrun with hate filled little trolls who seem to do nothing but insult and try to trigger arguments no matter their political beliefs. I was really quite surprised to find such a disgusting place on such a wonderful site. Now I cannot speak to all those who comment there however I did notice that when I viewed it once I realized that it was the bottom of the food chain. Now to each their own, if you feel like going in there it is up to you but the environment is way too toxic for me. It appears that those who post the most there really enjoy that venomous environment so I just leave and let them do their thing, after all, whatever makes you happy right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2020)

wow Bugeye, maybe you should go see a therapist.


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 22, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Uh, no. When you have a politics forum, free speech is expected, within limits for sure. Now I understand that I am to take my abuse and like it because mods can be as petty as they want for absolutely no reason.


----------



## TJ_BASS (Sep 22, 2020)

This is what politics does to people


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 22, 2020)

Of course you could try this.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)

Country roads take me home, to a place where I belong///


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Country roads take me home, to a place where I belong///


I always feel better when on one, lol.


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2020)

I used to mod a forum section (What was I thinking when they asked me to mod?) called called "America Religion Politics", although anything else could be talked about that would be frowned upon in the other sections. Of course there were some strong feelings from the posters. Some were unhappy with us and could not understand how they could be so misunderstood.

I would like to think we did a good job, it was funny when we contacted each other because there was no fights or issues brewing. We were afraid we were going to jinx it if we mentioned the fact. But eventually things got going again. The moral of the story is we didn't want the hassle of going through the process of deciding if there was a problem and what to do about it. Life was too short. So if you found yourself troubled by a mod decision, just think about the poor mods. Not like they wanted to go into work mode.

My ultimate advice, learn from it. It will only make you stronger (maybe not here but as a person). 


And I agree, there should be no abuse of the moderators. Feed the poor moderators. They have a lonely job.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> just keep digging the grave i guess mate.


Sounds like you've had your coffee, and here comes the upper cut. 


spliffendz said:


> Country roads take me home, to a place where I belong///


Nice theme music!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> A moderator has chosen to be abusive and place me in permanent turtle mode without any explanation. This mod routinely bans me from posting in threads in the Politics section for no apparent reason, other than my political opinion differs from his. I would like to put an end to this as I have been a member in good standing since 2014 and have violated no terms of service. I treat others better than I am treated in the Politics section. Short of legal action, do I have any remedy here at RIU to make this stop?


Get a load of this nerd


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Get a load of this nerd


Legal action


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Of course you could try this. View attachment 4691744


Lmao Doug I really started laughing out loud


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 22, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Legal action


Snitches are a dying breed lol


----------



## DCcan (Sep 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> just keep digging the grave i guess mate.


Sounds like this is going on your permanent record.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Sounds like this is going on your permanent record.
> View attachment 4691827


LOL, yeah, should have as much effect on ones life as posting political comments on a pot growing forum.


----------



## Treespiker (Sep 22, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> A moderator has chosen to be abusive and place me in permanent turtle mode without any explanation. This mod routinely bans me from posting in threads in the Politics section for no apparent reason, other than my political opinion differs from his. I would like to put an end to this as I have been a member in good standing since 2014 and have violated no terms of service. I treat others better than I am treated in the Politics section. Short of legal action, do I have any remedy here at RIU to make this stop?


Sounds like a you problem.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> Uh, no. When you have a politics forum, free speech is expected, within limits for sure. Now I understand that I am to take my abuse and like it because mods can be as petty as they want for absolutely no reason.


Stop arguing with the umpires.

If you're not feeling well, try that hydroxychloroquine you were promoting in your thread.

Oh, and have a nice day.


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> some people only see what they want when they read stuff, here is a perfect example.
> 
> I read this as, NOT INCLUDING LEGAL ACTION, what can YOU do?
> 
> that is all I can do for you here, now quit being a baby and find something else to do with your turtle time.


"But it is my God Given Right to change people's minds to my way of thinking on every forum that will have me."


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 23, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, yeah, should have as much effect on ones life as posting political comments on a pot growing forum.


Excuse me?


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 23, 2020)

I will never go in the politics section, I think my grandmother used to say "never discuss politics, religion or football."

She was right, it never ends well, I usually just nod my head and make the odd uh huh noise and think like Homer, oooo bacon, bacon.


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 23, 2020)

tldr stay out of politics and TNT if u have no nuts.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 23, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I will never go in the politics section, I think my grandmother used to say "never discuss politics, religion or football."
> 
> She was right, it never ends well, I usually just nod my head and make the odd uh huh noise and think like Homer, oooo bacon, bacon.


Go Broncos!


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2020)

aiight we're done here.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 23, 2020)

sunni, just let me add this,

Don't ya love it when a guy trolls other members so hard that he gets our attention ...

and then complains that he got our attention. 

Funny as hell to me.

Oh yeah, and it's never his fault.


----------

